# New Holland cutter



## bmoye8081 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a New Holland h8080 swather and were having trouble with it streaking. It leaves just a little grass behind when were cutting. We cut a lot of costal bermuda hay with it and i wanted to see if anyone else had this same problem and if so how did you solve it or did you solve?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Between the spinners??


----------



## bmoye8081 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea between every spinner


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Our h7450 does the same thing in coastal, dealer doesn't know what I'm talking about. 
Like they're help Anyways.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our H7220 does the same thing in Millet. I wonder if those 2 giant crop lifters on each turtle have anything to do with it. Anyone tried removing them and see what happens?


----------



## bmoye8081 (Aug 22, 2014)

What are yall running your blade rpm speed at and how fast is your ground speed in millet and coastal?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

800-850 rpms in coastal @5-8mph


----------



## bmoye8081 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dang the h8080 series won't go down that low it will only go to 1600


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it has something to do with the smaller size turtles that NH runs(less overlap). The new models should be an improvement


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Sharper the blades the better, finer the grass the worse, never had the problem in course grass.


----------

